
Towards a sustainable solution to open source sustainability - cavneb
https://www.slideshare.net/tobielangel/towards-a-sustainable-solution-to-open-source-sustainability
======
jonson555
\+ IssueHunt [https://issuehunt.io/](https://issuehunt.io/)

------
zunzun
... that can be sustained.

